# CT/Central Mass/RI Beginner Overnight Hikes



## JMcCormick (Mar 25, 2007)

Hello!

Long-time listener, first time caller.

Friends and I have been taking day trips to CT state parks/reserves for a few years now, just packing a day bag with lunch and getting lost and (usually) found before sunset.  I'm looking to take the next step and plan a few overnight backpack trips, go wander somewhere for a weekend.  I've got a basic garmin GPS and the skills to find my way back wherever I came from.

I've been buying a little bit of gear lightweight enough to lug out and spend the night somewhere interesting, and I'm trying to figure out where a good first couple overnight destinations would be.  Seclusion and peace is a much higher priority than breathtaking overlooks and challenging climbs.  Basically I'm looking for somewhere in the CT (Prefer Central/Eastern), Central Mass, and RI areas that's not terribly popular, has some basic trails, and room for some exploration.  Rivers and lakes are a plus.  If you're thinking of the perfect place that is beyond the geographic area I mentioned, I'm still certainly open to input.

Any suggestions?


----------



## czimborbryan (Mar 27, 2007)

This is a tall order for this neck of the woods.  Overnight backpacking can be difficult to find, especially the kind that provides seclusion.  The only place in central CT that I can think of is the northern end of the Metacomet trail just north of West Wartford Reservoire.  I'm thinking along the Talcott mountain ridge or along Penwoods.  I'm not completey sure about the overnight camping rules along the trail in that area, but a bit of seclusion is probobly available.  It would be better to do the hike after the leaves have come in to deaden highway sounds from a few miles away.  

My other advice would be to hit the Appalachian Trail along the western edge of CT and Mass.  You'll find the seclusion you're looking for there better than Central CT.

For online maps of long distance trails in CT, go to www.ctxguide.com.


----------



## JMcCormick (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up and the linkage.  I think I'm heading into Nachaug (spelling?) State Forest in Eastford this weekend to test and break in some of my gear.  I'll probably do a little more exploring on the home-front before heading to more serious country in the Litchfield Hills, then beyond.  Do you know anything about American Legion State Forest?

What's the deal with overnight camping in regular state parks? Should I just call the DEP and ask?  Does anyone know if there's a unilateral policy of do's and dont's or does it vary?  If I find a reasonable place to stash my car and bushwhack deep into the woods, is it really a big deal?  :wink: Just looking for some input.  Thanks all.


----------



## Mike P. (Mar 28, 2007)

Welcome JMc,

I'd probably be more worried about my car than anything else. (Yet have never had an issue in NH or on CT daytrips.)  

I'd call the DEP but unsure they will offer much info.  Pachaug also offers possibilities I would think allow with Mansfield Hollow & Bigelow Hollow up in Union area.  Out off Route 165 in RI is Arcadia Mgmt area which would fit the bill.  If Swampyankee does not reply, try sending him a PM.  He is from RI & know several spots, unsure if they offer backpacking options though.

I would think object is to get a few miles off road or you run the risk of running into kids & alcohol in a field somewhere.  (once I was young)  

Unsure what the rules are for the Holyoke Range but since M&M trail runs through there & some people thru hike it I would think camping would be allowed whether in MA or CT.

AT in western areas are a worthwhile drive also.


----------



## JMcCormick (Mar 28, 2007)

Mike -- Thanks a lot.  Starting May 1st I'll actually be living 1/2 mile from Mansfield Hollow on an access road, so I'll certainly hafta do some exploring up there.   I'll try to keep this thread flowing up to date as I stumble across more interesting beginner hikes.


----------



## cbcbd (Mar 28, 2007)

If you're around the Mansfield hollow area there is also the Nipmuck trail (CT blue blazed trail book will have info/maps) which crosses 195 before you get to Mansfield hollow. I believe it's about 30 miles, starts around the Mansfield area and goes all the way up to the MA/CT border. Nice trail, I did it years ago as an overnight starting from where it crosses (near) the UConn campus and going north towards MA for close to 20 miles - some road walking, some backyard hiking, but mostly just off in nice secluded trees and mellow hills.


----------



## JMcCormick (Mar 28, 2007)

That's a great idea, sounds pretty good for what I'm looking for.  Considering doing this (5.3 mile) hike this weekend, depending on weather I may loop north around that pond on the way back and parallel the road for a while.

http://monolith.uconn.edu/hike.JPG


----------

